# wondering about what colors my puppies will turn out to be



## Angieodell (9 mo ago)

I'm first time breeder for GSD. I will not be breeding them until next spring or so. My male is a sable and my female is a brown and tan saddleback. I was just wondering is someone could help me out. This is just going to be a hobby for me, they are my babies. I'm only going to breed them one time and get her fixed. They both have very good bloodlines. Please lady and gentleman don't give mean advice. I have seen on some website that people hate on other people that are trying to learn things.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nobody will hate you, only they'll be concerned about the dam if something goes wrong and what will become of the new souls brought into the world.There's no way to predict color without knowing what the previous dogs in the pedigrees carry for. Hopefully the dogs have passing hip and elbow scores,been tested for genetic diseases, and are titled.There are some color prediction charts in the breeding sub forum here and online as you're doing your research.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Do you have pictures of your dogs? Pedigrees?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

having had a girl with DM, I would hope you would do the genetic research to be sure your dogs are not carriers. It would be so simple to eliminate this awful genetic disease if people would just be careful and responsible to not breed dogs with the gene for it. May I recommend Embark? I can't tell you how joyful I was to learn my current old girl does not carry the gene for it, as well as 9 other genetic disorders common in German shepherds and 207 others common in dogs in general. Please? Embark Dog DNA Test | Most Accurate Breed Identification‎ | Highest Reviewed Online
It is worth every penny to know you are not subjecting your pups to horrible genetic disorders. We watch Ellie struggle and fight it for several years. Not something you want to see.


----------



## Angieodell (9 mo ago)

dogma13 said:


> Nobody will hate you, only they'll be concerned about the dam if something goes wrong and what will become of the new souls brought into the world.There's no way to predict color without knowing what the previous dogs in the pedigrees carry for. Hopefully the dogs have passing hip and elbow scores,been tested for genetic diseases, and are titled.There are some color prediction charts in the breeding sub forum here and online as you're doing your research.


I'm looking at his parents papers now he is dysphasia cleared completed imported bloodlines and working lines. I was googling some of the things on his papers like SZ and the number and found out that was telling me that its a German bloodlines, and a lot of Rufus's dad bloodlines are SZ. I'm sorry if i'm asking a lot of question but I'm just trying to learn. I also noticed that his father paper has bicolor on there to


----------



## Angieodell (9 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> Do you have pictures of your dogs? Pedigrees?


I have picutres, and I have his parents. I havent sent his off yet


----------



## Angieodell (9 mo ago)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a link to how colors are determined. It's obvious that you don't have any idea of various bloodlines and what temperments and good/bad health issues are behind your two dogs.This is the kind of thing that gets people upset - two beautiful and much loved pets don't necessarily (and probably won't) contribute to the betterment of the breed.





color genetic chart for german shepherds - Bing images







www.bing.com


----------



## Angieodell (9 mo ago)




----------



## Angieodell (9 mo ago)

dogma13 Like I said in my post, I'm a first time breeder and not doing this for money, I'm doing this one time only, for my male health because I'm not getting him fixed. They are my family member not my bread maker. My breeder told this would be a very good combo for my baby, she has been breeding GSD for twenty years. I have learned a lot from her. I also know that I have a German Shepherd that bloodline that is from Germany I do know that for sure because I have look at both of his parents papers. Like thumper said on BAMBI If you have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all. Your opinion mean nothing to me.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

So you are breeding these dogs for some mysterious health benefit? Can you explain this please?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

"Should I breed my dog?" Flowchart


I saw this posted on another dog forum... Hopefully this can help illustrate to some people why they shouldn't (Or should!) breed their dog.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Angieodell said:


> I'm doing this one time only, for my male health because I'm not getting him fixed.


Can you talk a little about this? I have done a lot of research on the pros and cons of neutering but I have not come across anything about having to breed the male for his health. My male is 5 years old and not fixed and I want to make sure I am doing right by him. He has never had puppies or even tried to have puppies.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What’s dysphasia?

Have you asked your breeder these questions? It seems like he/she would be a good resource since they already know the lines and nobody here does.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Angieodell said:


> dogma13 Like I said in my post, I'm a first time breeder and not doing this for money, I'm doing this one time only, for my male health because I'm not getting him fixed. They are my family member not my bread maker. My breeder told this would be a very good combo for my baby, she has been breeding GSD for twenty years. I have learned a lot from her. I also know that I have a German Shepherd that bloodline that is from Germany I do know that for sure because I have look at both of his parents papers. Like thumper said on BAMBI If you have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all. Your opinion mean nothing to me.


I see.You only want people that agree with you to respond. That probably won't happen,though everone has been very nice and polite.You're very welcome for the color genetics chart I found for you.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Your dogs look young, how old will they be when you plan to breed them? Do they have any health testing done (hips, elbows, DM, etc.) What about titles? What do they have to offer to the breed? It sounds like you’re new to the breed and mean we’ll but I think you need to do more research before breeding.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

You have come to the right place to learn. I hope you will stick around and do as much reading here as you possibly can. And please ask questions and consider the answers seriously. People are here to help.

There is a huge amount of knowledge and experience with this breed here. People are very generous with that knowledge and will be glad to help you if you can keep an open mind and listen to what they have to share.

Many of us have German bred dogs. That doesn't make them worthy of breeding. My dog is 9 years old and healthy. He has never been bred and never will be. I would say that the majority here will never breed their male dogs, or their females either.

You have some lovely dogs that seem to be good pets. They don't need to be breeders, not even just once.

If you decide that is the way you want to go, do your research. Get your dogs tested for genetic problems that occur in this breed and have the recommended x-rays done and rated. Train your dogs and get them titled in one or more venues. Learn their pedigrees and get help deciding if the combination is a good one. Only then, if x-rays and testing show the dogs have no problems that they could pass on to their puppies, should you consider breeding them that one time.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Now would be a good time to prepare your 'filtering' criteria for prospective puppy buyers. The average size litter for a german shepherd is 8 puppies. 

A friend of mine used to breed bearded collies, her motivation was to improve the breed. She had a room set up for whelping, and went through a mountain of newspaper. With vet and all the other expenses, she didn't make money on breeding, and her pups were expensive. There was a lot follow up with the puppies new owners after they went to their new homes. With her last litter, the pups required supplementary bottle feeding, night and day. Cute but exhausting work.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

I am very interested in why your breeder thinks they would be good to breed? Most people need to work the dogs and see proof of their temperament (not “they are a good pet” but a third party test to check if they fit the standard for the breed) before making such a statement. If you aren’t breeding to at least fit breed standard to the best of your ability, you may as well breed any two well mannered dogs of any breed.
Your pals also seem very young-still puppies themselves. How old are they?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Angieodell said:


> I have picutres, and I have his parents. I havent sent his off yet


Who are his parents? Can you post their full names? What about your female?


----------

